# Search question



## av8tor (Mar 30, 2008)

Why why I search 3-2-1 the search finds nothing when clearly there are many posts with this in them?


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 30, 2008)

Apparently the search doesn't recognize 3-2-1 as a word. If you search '3-2-1 method' it returns several hits, but highlights method. That is unless the green 3-2-1 acronym takes over the red color.

Just try *3-2-1 Method* and see if that gets you what you're after.


----------



## av8tor (Mar 30, 2008)

OK thanks, I'll give that a try


----------

